# Clavier APPLE bluetooth sur PC ?



## raphamagic14 (29 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous...

Je vous explique mon problème. Aujourd'hui je possède un PC, cependant dans quelques mois je projète de m'acheter un MBP. Possédant un écran 24" j'utiliserais le portable avec cet écran externe et mon portable sera donc (pour une question de place) fermé.
J'ai donc besoin d'un clavier et d'une souris pour pouvoir travailler.

Mon objectif est d'utiliser un seul clavier et une seule souris pour mon PC et mon futur MBP.

J'ai donc acheter en prévision un clavier Apple bluetooth, cependant je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser avec mon PC, le jumelage m'est impossible.

Ma question est donc, comment dois je procéder pour l'utiliser avec mon PC ???!!!

Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## raphamagic14 (30 Juillet 2009)

Vraiment personne???


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2009)

raphamagic14 a dit:


> Vraiment personne???



Ben faut dire aussi !

Bon, je peux déjà te dire pourquoi ça ne marche pas : sous Windows, les claviers Bluetooth sont gérés par un pilote logiciel, or, Windows n'intègre pas de pilote pour clavier Apple, et Apple ne développe pas de pilotes de périphériques pour Windows.

Pour faire court, à moins de développer toi même un pilote ouinedoze pour ce clavier, c'est "mort de chez mort" !


----------



## raphamagic14 (30 Juillet 2009)

Ben merci alors, j'aurais du me renseigner ... Il me restera plus qu'après avoir acheté mon MAC, qu'a virer mon PC par la fenêtre ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2009)

raphamagic14 a dit:


> Il me restera plus qu'après avoir acheté mon MAC, qu'a virer mon PC par la fenêtre ...



Non non, très mauvais plan, quelqu'un pourrait le ramasser et être tenté de s'en servir, Y a pas un trou vraiment (mais alors, vraiment, hein !) profond, près de chez toi ? :rateau:


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, très mauvais plan, quelqu'un pourrait le ramasser et être tenté de s'en servir, Y a pas un trou vraiment (mais alors, vraiment, hein !) profond, près de chez toi ? :rateau:



Bah! Il suffit de bien viser et "quelqu'un" ne sera en mesure de rien.


----------

